# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Morgen an die Nordsee Ijmuiden

## ger281

Wer mchten morgen bis Sonntag mit nach ijmuiden?  es gibt guten nw Wind! 
Suche gleichgesinnte, denn mit mehreren machts mehr spass

----------


## Tidemaster

Hi, ich fahre morgen bis Samstag nach Ijmuiden....bist Du fter da? Ich wollte diesen Sommer in jedem Fall bei gutem Wind hufiger hin und wir knnen uns gerne mal koppeln. Am besten bich ich unter der email boyscout@ymail.com zu erreichen.

----------

